# Minions Mod



## NohCego (Apr 8, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Cooler Master Cosmos 2
Cpu-Corei5 4670K
Mobo- MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX Motherboard
VGA- MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card
RAM- HyperX 8G 2400 Ghz
SSD- HyperX 3K SSD 120
PSU - Corsair RM 850 Full Modular
Fans- Sharkoon Blades Shark 120

Wc Parts

Radiator-Alphacool 2 x NexXxos ST30 Full Cooper 
CPU Block- Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Plexi Nickel - 
Pump- Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 inner thread including Plexi top
Fittings- Alphacool L-connector 90° - G1/4 revolvable 
E22 Clear Hard Tubing
Junpus Nano Diamond Thermal Grease
Bitspower SLI Crossfire Multi-Link Adapter


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Apr 8, 2014)

How is it exotic cooled?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 8, 2014)

....most awesome mod ever!!!!!!!!!!  Most  cosmos 2 users would never dare.....    I salute you sir


----------



## axeman67 (Apr 9, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! 
it's great! beautiful, technological, cute, funny, UNIQUE!  
Congratulations, you've got a fantastic idea and you've created a real masterpiece!


----------



## sttubs (Apr 9, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

Congratulations you are the eight person to get a 10/10 from me. The mod is very nice and I couldn't find any flaws in your mod.


----------



## madalin123456 (Jul 31, 2014)

How can I install the graphics card like that because it looks damn good.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2014)

Love those little minions! This one has to be my favorite mod ever. Everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## rake (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy jean-pants... how many hours went into that beauty? Awesome, awesome job


----------



## Sorin Taran (Mar 24, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

.


----------



## axeman67 (Feb 23, 2016)

I see him again after two years and I think only one thing: INSUPERABILE
I look at many projects, difficult, complicated ..
computer that you have to be rocket scientist .. beautiful?
Beautiful will remain in the heart, and this project it succeeds
If there was a competition between this and my PC, I would vote this!!


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 23, 2016)

Love it!! Do you have a system build Log? Like it see it.............


----------

